# NEEDED PLS...HP DX 2300 Ethernet Driver



## pistos (Oct 19, 2008)

hi guys,

I need an ethernet driver for my hp dx 2300 (XP Pro) ... if someone could provide a HTTP LINK my internet connection in the office DOESN'T allow FTP LINK.

Thanks in advance...





-----------------------
*Why you are NOT rich?*


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=3352967&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093


----------



## pistos (Oct 19, 2008)

belfasteddie said:


> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=3352967&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093


this site doesn't work with me... it's FTP LINK... I need HTTP LINK to download the driver...


----------

